# Thing I hate on the hill.



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

From what I can see, there are 2 type of skier, the one who ski down the run carving to bleed of speed and the other who brake from top to bottom to control their speed.

I HATE the second type. Why the hell do they go to a black run, they are creating mogul everywhere. I have seen 2 black run become a mogul run by the afternoon because of these skier. I don't go on black and start plowing the snow.

These skiers should go practice on easier run until they can control faster speed before they go to black.

So many skier just go down the black run braking left and then right then repeat............... WHAT THE #[email protected]#$. 

Anyway, is there anything you hate also?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

i hate snowboarders that go down blacks and plow snow the whole way down, creates ice all over the run. c wat i did thar?!?!?!?

both groups have the same amount of blame for wrecking runs


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

I totally agree with you. The only thing is that the numbers of skiers that do that is way more then the number of boarder who plow the run.

I don't mind the occasional skier or boarder who wreck the run, but I was sitting at the top and watching the scenery and those skier just caught my eye. One after another, they just brake left and right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

that isnt that bad i hate when kids lay in the middle of the run at night so you can barely see them and they always seem to be in the shadows


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

stacks in my jeans phantom up in my garage


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

rixxir said:


> From what I can see, there are 2 type of skier, the one who ski down the run carving to bleed of speed and the other who brake from top to bottom to control their speed.
> 
> I HATE the second type. Why the hell do they go to a black run, they are creating mogul everywhere. I have seen 2 black run become a mogul run by the afternoon because of these skier. I don't go on black and start plowing the snow.


Doesn't matter how they are turning. Both types of skiers cause a hill to become bumped up, but the shape of the moguls will be quite different.

I was riding some powder bumps today that were a blast.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

I ride like that, but I don't do any black runs yet. I control my speed to keep from killing myself. But I do hate when I wreck and a 5 year old comes by and says "Dude! Did that hurt? It looked like it hurt!".  Little bastards.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

KC10Chief said:


> I ride like that, but I don't do any black runs yet. I control my speed to keep from killing myself. But I do hate when I wreck and a 5 year old comes by and says "Dude! Did that hurt? It looked like it hurt!".  Little bastards.


Lol as they jib off your head into a 360...yea...i know the feeling :laugh:


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

blah blah blah latee dah phantoms in the garage


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

i hate everyone on the hill :cheeky4:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate hate threads.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate when people block features in the park, I stood waiting to hit a down box for like 5 minutes while some kid leisurely sat on his ass waiting for his friend to get the camera ready so he could do a 50-50 on a flat bar. The whole time Im yelling "clear the landing" kid finally heard me and moved the two feet necessary to not be in my way, but these things happen regularly

I also dont like when skiers/boarders ride over features that are too big for them to handle, so they just ride over the lip creating nasty grooves on both the lip, and transition basically ruining the feature, Ive seen 20 ft tables ruined this way, and it bothers me because then the jump, and landing are shit and it makes me wont to go spray the people who do it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Lol as they jib off your head into a 360...yea...i know the feeling :laugh:


I laughed out loud at that one. Just the visual.

I don't hate anyone for enjoying their time on the hill. My wife carves back and for through her runs so she doesn't hit a tree doing 100mph. Personally, I'd rather be around someone doing that than get buzzed by what, at first, seems like a very quiet fighter plane only to later find out it was a 90 year old man on skis, probably asleep for most of the run. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

rixxir said:


> I HATE the second type. Why the hell do they go to a black run, they are creating mogul everywhere. I have seen 2 black run become a mogul run by the afternoon because of these skier.


that's pretty selfish of you - they've paid for their lift ticket just as you have.

maybe they're not skiing bumps because they have no control - maybe they're skiing bumps because that's what they enjoy doing.

if you don't like moguls, instead of moaning, have you considered talking to the resort and asking them about the possibility of mid-day grooming? the resort at which i work sometimes does a mid-day groom on some runs to mitigate the bump effect of the skier traffic.

that said, if there's more demand from their (skier) guests for the terrain you are riding, than their snowboard guests, you can hardly blame them for not taking action and allowing their skier guests to enjoy the bumps.

alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> if you don't like moguls, instead of moaning, have you considered talking to the resort and asking them about the possibility of mid-day grooming?


Or just learn to rip a gnar bump line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Most of us are not groomers... it's our job to ruin the run! Keep the groomers job security in tact! Just carve the hell out of the runs and enjoy your day...


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

what do I hate? Kids. all of them. and the parents that use the mountain as a day care.


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

Everyone have the right to ski/board the way they want I guess. I suck at mogul, have to go through them slow. Bum here and there is ok, I can use it but mogul field..... Imagine this, you are carving down a black run at a steady speed, the slope ease up a bit, you pick up some speed aim for a bum you see on the horizon, you jump of of it, bam... you land into a field of mogul. :laugh::laugh:

I always have to slow down to see what is coming after that horizon, because I have that fear in mind. Maybe I should just get over that fear and just rip it and hope for the best.

Let see: Jump, land in mogul field, jump again until I clear mogul field or wipeout and superman it to clear the mogul field. :laugh:

Let me know if you try it and what is the best approach.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean, I really hate how the skiiers create moguls, it can make it more difficult to ride a black or double black diamond than it should be. Those tight turn moguls carved into the snow forces me into the falling leaf technique which is hard on the edges and not really fun because theres no flow. 

But its something that I've just come to accept, the skiiers ruin the hill for snowboarders and we ruin it for them. So I just seek out different types of terrain, I don't bother with riding down the middle of the run, I'll ride off to the side where it's not cut up as bad. I'll look for gladed areas that skiiers that cut up runs can't handle. I'll find narrow chutes on craggy faces that scare the shit out of those skiiers, I'll ride between the tress where their skis are too long to go. What I even do sometimes is go down the run once and flatten it out, scraping my edge all the way down and pushing hard on it to flatten out the bumps. I've had people get really angry at me for doing it but I say fuck them, then I go for a nice clean flowy rip down that line.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

skiers that mogul everything piss me off too, i dont see the purpose of it, why dont you just carve it down?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I detest groups of people that think the best place to chat is at the exit of the chair lift, and NO, I dont feel bad when I elbow that little girl in head. **

Nothing better then getting off the lift and having to weave though a family reunion. Get a clue! Doesn't bother me much now that I have honed my skilz, but when I was learning to board, I had to go to anger management after getting off the lift.


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

He those family reunion at the lift exist ramp were my stop pillow when I started boarding. I did it a few time back when I first started, could not avoid them when getting off so I would yell incoming and grab them to help me stop and not fall...lol... the beginner memory just flash back....so funny.

Is all good  once a little boy swerve into me, he was gonna fall but I grab him and it was all good, his parent thank me and were quite happy.

Another time, this girl was existing next to me, I sprint out first and when straight to the end where the map is and brake, suddenly that same girl grap me, I was like ????? she said she couldn't turn or brake one footed. It was alright to me because I remember those days.

As long as they don't pile up right in front of the exist and cover it, if so then I'll just take it as bowling, everyone fall...lol


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, have to ride them mogul more until I can bomb them, at the moment they are slowing me down, if I go too fast, I either jump off of them or loose control and have to cut the pace. I guess just working at picking better line through them and increase the pace steadily until I get it to the t.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

It kindda seem like any riding will wreck the hill. Isn't that the point. It is "shreading" afterall. Having your own private hill will solve that problem.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Interstink said:


> I detest groups of people that think the best place to chat is at the exit of the chair lift, and NO, I dont feel bad when I elbow that little girl in head. **
> 
> Nothing better then getting off the lift and having to weave though a family reunion. Get a clue! Doesn't bother me much now that I have honed my skilz, but when I was learning to board, I had to go to anger management after getting off the lift.


ahh shit I really get annoyed when people do this!, What the fuck makes them think that stopping right at the end of the chairlift in a big group to chitchat is a smart idea?. Easily one of the most annoying things when riding.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

None of this will ever change. Skiers will bitch and we will bitch about them. Good news is I make the best of the day regardless. I try get on the hill first thing in the morning to enjoy the best possible conditions and in the afternoon I practice things I am working on ie moguls.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Obnoxious skiers who think they run the world and own the trails are a good thing to hate by themselves. Too bad there are no "snowboard only" mountains. :cheeky4:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Crowded bars before, during and after lunch. Damn biznitches need to represent on the hill or gtfo off the mountain instead of sitting inside all day long.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I laughed out loud at that one. Just the visual.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather be around someone doing that than get buzzed by what, at first, seems like a very quiet fighter plane only to later find out it was a 90 year old man on skis, probably asleep for most of the run. :dunno:


I totally agree. My dad is older and skis. I went shredding this season with him and a couple of his friends who also ski and all they did the whole day was bomb every run. I hated it because I like to go at a medium speed so that i can enjoy my run and find little side hits. Don't get me wrong, I can haul ass downhill and it's fun sometimes, but it's much more enjoyable to cruise and butter down the run.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

rixxir said:


> I always have to slow down to see what is coming after that horizon, because I have that fear in mind. Maybe I should just get over that fear and just rip it and hope for the best.
> 
> Let see: Jump, land in mogul field, jump again until I clear mogul field or wipeout and superman it to clear the mogul field. :laugh:
> 
> Let me know if you try it and what is the best approach.


I tried it. It didn't work. But then again, I had cut through some trees to get to this place, and didn't see the slope was called "Cartwheel Hill". For me, it was just faceplant hill :laugh:


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I hate it when parents take their young kids out on those long nylon leashes, traversing the hill slowly and taking up the entire trail so you can't get by. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to see parents teaching their kids to ski, but it's so annoying to have to stop, gauge their rhythm, then find an opportunity to pass.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

snaplok said:


> Obnoxious skiers who think they run the world and own the trails are a good thing to hate by themselves. Too bad there are no "snowboard only" mountains. :cheeky4:


Believe it or not, sking is not allowed at Green Valley in the San Bernardino Mtns. in Southern California.

Edit: haha not anymore my bad


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

heres what i hate 

riders see the trail like this 










skiers see the trail like this 











this being said about 99% of the time if theres anyone in the way of a natural feature I just pass it up and hit it next run .... occasionally ill tell them as I go by " hey bad place to stand someone may hit you if they arent paying attention" .. i found making it the " someone" elses fault for not paying attention usually gets them to move in an agreeable fashion .. bitching and screaming has a success rate of about 1% unless its little kids..


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Flat spots when you have slow snow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

danielle said:


> Flat spots when you have slow snow.


haha yay:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> heres what i hate
> 
> riders see the trail like this
> 
> ...


I like the diagrams and it's too true. I even had a few aquaintances invite me to go skiing with them and I said sure, then ask if I needed to rent or had my own skis. The second I said board they look at me like I said something foul. 

So what is it about skis that makes a few out there asses? It can't be the I'm better than you cause I paid more... cause we're on the same mountain. Plus gear is gear, you either go cheap or break the bank. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

i hate a lot of things on the mountain. i hate it when little kids on skiis or stupid old dads on skis try to grind a box or something when they are absolutely horrible and they cut infront of everyone waiting and they just fall and it takes them like 5 minutes to get off the box, and i hate it when your waiting in line to hit a huge kicker where you need to bomb the whole run to hit it and when its finally your turn and your about 25ft from the jump a dumb old skier cuts in front of you out of no where and goes of the jump at 10mph, and they also ruin the lips to all the jumps. But i dont mind the skiers that know what there doing and know when how to take turns and actually ride on rails boxes and kickers. But the thing i hate the most is when a stupid skier or snowboarding keep chipping the fuck out of your brand new board at the ski lift lines, it is by far the most annoying thing ever, you think those retards would know not do mess up peoples boards since they cost so much money.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, you guys are some agitated boarders. :laugh:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> heres what i hate
> 
> Skiers see the trail like this


So if someone did have to stop while riding, where would you have them do it? From you diagram you've eliminated the whole width of the trail. To me the "stop here 2 rest" on the left looks like the best choice.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

technine42 said:


> But the thing i hate the most is when a stupid skier or snowboarding keep chipping the fuck out of your brand new board at the ski lift lines, it is by far the most annoying thing ever, you think those retards would know not do mess up peoples boards since they cost so much money.


<-THIS.

All else im pretty relaxed with. I can hit the feature or whatever on the next run.

You let your little [email protected] run amok in the lift lines when he has no idea wtf is going on. If he gouges my board ill knock him out lol. JK, but id be pissed.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> You let your little [email protected] run amok in the lift lines when he has no idea wtf is going on. If he gouges my board ill knock him out lol. JK, but id be pissed.


When I feel that peck, peck, peck on the tail of my board, I lift the tail slightly without looking back, and drop it on the tip of whatever is back there. You only have to do it once for them to become "aware" of the situation.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

The things i hate would be people falling over


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> In otherwords, you hate everybody.....:laugh::laugh:


No he hates people that block natural jumps and stuff


----------

